# Bushnell H2O 10x42 experience?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

One of my dad's little old Bushnell binoculars started acting funny, so we sent it in to their factory where they checked it out and found moisture in the inside. They gave us a credit of $40 and offered an upgrade to their Bushnell H2O Roof Prism binoculars. We sent in the $70 more to pay for the rest of the upgrade; they should be coming in soon. I was just wondering if anybody has had any experience they would like to share, good or bad?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

When i went to buy a pair of nocs a few years back i had my hands on a pair of bushnell 10x's and the salesman stopped me and asked me to compare them to a pair of nikons. I put the bushnell's bak and bought the nikons. There was a huge clarity difference between the two. I think today you can get a 10x pair of nikons for around $100. U shoulda used the $40 for a cheapy pair of bushnells then spent the extra $30 for a set of nikon's.


----------

